

Memolane: Millions of your Web Memories in one Timeline [Pre-Invites Available] - Deviatore
http://techsplurge.com/2412/memolane-millions-web-memories-timeline-invites/
Memolane captures your thousands of memories in tweets, facebook posts, photos etc &#38; helps you re-discover them by creating a beautiful timeline of your memories.
======
thwarted
Nice idea, interesting interface. Was able to grab a beta account. So I've
imported a few of my accounts from other services, now what? Their "create
story" functionality will be the killer, unique thing, if it gets traction, I
can definitely see this being a good way to get things organized after the
fact. There is definitely the capability to get things organized, if you're
that kind of OCD on your timeline, in this kind of product.

Unfortunately, I don't think I'll be using it a lot because it's just another
place all my social media data is effectively locked up and _managed by
another party_. Getting things organized is a lot of work to not have complete
control over it. Facebook, for example, is already effectively a log of
everything I've posted anywhere. Admittedly, there's not a really good
solution to having your own control of all your social media data right now,
but there are a lot of projects out there trying to tackle that.

(And of course, Twitter's API is down, so my twitter stream isn't being pulled
in right now.)

------
elagier
Thanks for the kind words about Memolane. Really appreciate the great
suggestions on how to make Memolane experience even better. We are still at a
very early stage and with the many features we plan to add, we surely have our
hands full for the foreseeable future.

@thwarted - We hope that Memolane is more than a log, but rather a destination
to relive great memories and yes as its your content, we also wants to ensure
that you can control it. Twitter api is always a pain ;-) @Zazi - great input
on how to prioritize memo's, surely an important feature for the social media
active super users. @deviatore - we will be adding features to control your
memos.

------
mojaam
Sweet idea. Glad I was able to grab one of the 500 invites, I usually lose out
on these kinds of things so thanks!

Although there might be similar ideas such as Dipity and Allofme as mentioned
in the link, this has the best UI/UX in my opinion. Love their minimalism and
the fact they use Tumblr as their blogging platform (for some reason I love
when companies/startups use things I use on a daily bases).

------
phrotoma
Extremely cool, thanks for the heads up!

------
pwpwp
_Great_ name!

------
Deviatore
It is a startup from Springweekend 2010. Demo Video Must Watch -
<http://vimeo.com/16474788>

Example Timeline (of Scobleizer) - <http://beta.memolane.com/scobleizer>

It has not yet opened to the public, but I've got hold of 500 Invites, so you
can get the invite code by visiting the blog

~~~
zazi
Thanks Deviatore. Used your invite code to get an account.

I was a little skeptical about the idea, but when I saw my own timeline after
they pulled information from my social accounts, I must say that I was
impressed. Actually seeing your timeline laid out in an easily accessible
manner is a powerful (and more than a little nostalgic) experience.

One thing though is that they put the same emphasis to all my
posts/tweets/facebook events etc. And there is a lot of 'junk' in my timeline.
I wish they had some way of figuring out what is important to me and have
display emphasis on the important nodes (mirror the way I think). Pretty neat
in it's current beta stage nonetheless.

~~~
liuhenry
I agree. Implementing some sort of "most commented" or "most interacted with"
sorting algorithm would really emphasize the most important items and cut
through the "junk".

~~~
Deviatore
Agree to you both. This is what they must improve in their future updates. My
timeline has photos that have been posted by others on facebook and have
tagged me. I dont want them to show up in my time line.

But I'm sure the memolane team will come up with a solution soon :)

------
samkak
Thanks deviatore! Techsplurge Rocks!!!

